# The Extra Red Line



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Am I the only one noticing this?

Occasionally, messages appear with an extra red line between the message body and the quote/edit/etc. buttons. Here's an example.










The message at the bottom has the extra red line, and the one above it does not.

It's not a big deal, really, I'm just curious if there's any rhyme or reason to this.

(Ignore the time/date at the top, it's a widget that I didn't realize got caught in the screen capture.)


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Nothing there for me...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

It doesn't seem to be related to the message content.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It's not there in FF, IE, or Chrome for me.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> It's not there in FF, IE, or Chrome for me.


Where "there"...that specific message or anywhere on TCF?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I've never noticed it anywhere so I went to that specific post and it wasn't there either.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> I've never noticed it anywhere so I went to that specific post and it wasn't there either.


I don't think it has to do with any particular post. There seems to be no pattern to which kind of messages it appears on.

For reference, I have the latest version of Chrome on XP.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Do you still see it on the post you used as an example?


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I've occasionally had glitches with browsers that can cause screen artifacts when scrolling. It'll repeat some other part when I scroll and cause some interesting effects on the screen. If you were to scroll up and back down, would that line persist?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Nope, it's not a screen artifact. The line is consistent scrolling up and down.

What I don't know - is it browser related? I might try seeing if I see it in Firefox or IE.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> Do you still see it on the post you used as an example?


I did go back and look, and do still see it there.


----------

